
Solar Eclipse Weather Forecast: Will Clouds Block Your View? - smb06
https://weather.com/forecast/national/news/solar-eclipse-weather-forecast-august-2017?cm_ven=T_WX_BD_81617_1
======
devrandomguy
Betteridge has our back, we're good to go.

